# equalizer question



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone use these or know anything about them?  I heard that they will save you a bunch on electricity and reduce electric usage red flags.  What's the percentage of savings.  Is this considered stealing power?  thanks
http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=13025&cat=33


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 11, 2006)

Or these?  http://www.power-save.com/product.html


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow, thats a hefty price tag. but all its doing is "cleaning" up the sine of the AC coming into the house so it is more regulated and less wasted power caused by fluctations. I would hold off until there are reports made on the product. (reports by non-biased agenceis). . If the numbers work then go for it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 12, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> Does anyone use these or know anything about them? I heard that they will save you a bunch on electricity and reduce electric usage red flags. What's the percentage of savings. Is this considered stealing power? thanks
> http://www.progressive-growth.com/proddetail.php?prod=13025&cat=33


 I work with quite a few electrical engineers. I'll ask a few of them until I find one that's heard of and researched this product.

I'll let you know what I hear.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------

